# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ovejas en Albagès

## sergi1907

En la zona donde irá ubicada la presa he tenido que parar para dejar pasar a este tranquilo rebaño. Dentro de unos meses tendrán que variar su recorrido.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

El pobre perro ya poco pastorea, me da a mí.  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

El pobre no podía casi seguir al rebaño, pero es que el pastor también tenía ya unos cuantos años.

----------

